# Fishing under dock lights



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

What's the best lure/ bait and technique? Live shrimp, casting lures, jigs, DOA shrimp? Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Live Shrimp


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Live bait works well for specks and small reds, the big reds and specks cruise the shadows. Try working a shallow diver or topwater just outside the light.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

i like throwing spooks or light jigheads with a paddletail or fluke on them. Ive done well with the mirrodine 17m also


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Live Shrimp


 
+1 :thumbsup: Free line a live shrimp in the lights or at its edges and/or use a small cork and hang your hook( I use small circle hook) about a foot to foot and a half below.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Skip-cast a small soft plastic up under the dock and then work it out. Sometimes, especially in S. FL they'll whack it as soon as it stops skipping. Vary the retrieve, sometimes they like a slow constant retrieve back out, other times they'll hit it as you jig it slow, other times they won't touch it unless you rip it out like a bat out of hell!

I like DOA shrimp for skipping and then reel slow. If I need to impart some action I like a 1/16oz jighead with a zoom fluke or DOA CAL jerkbait.

Good luck!
Alex


----------

